# Pepper Mills



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I do not turn wood, but a while back I ended up with the file attached. It is a diagram of the specs from Chef Specialties for their mechanisms. you do have to make adjustments for the height of the mechanisms. Yes, they sell them.

Thought some of you would like it. It is large so click on the image for the full version


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jim..here is another link for peppermill from Woodcraft..Think they have the 'guts' for it. Looks interesting

http://www2.woodcraft.com/pdf/77c15.pdf

JD


----------

